# 2004 pontiac gto trunk lift supports



## ayazell (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey,I bought a 2004 GTO and the trunk dont have any lift supports did they come this way or did someone just take them off . I dont like how the trunk slams down very hard I see that trunk lift supports are available for the GTO but not sure how they mount any help or pictures would be appreciated.

Allen
Cincinnati,ohio


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

They just have the hinges, it will slam if you don't hold on to it.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

I am pretty sure they did have a pair of Lift support struts on the trunk of the 2004, just like my 2006 GTO does. Do a search on Rock Auto and you will see they list the parts for this too.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The strut supports at the hinges aid in the opening of the trunk but not in the closing of it.
When opening the trunk it aids in the weight of the trunk and will self open once its nearly opened the entire way but the struts do not aid in closing the trunk, it will slam shut if not careful. Mine will slam shut if let go of the trunk.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't refer to them as lift supports. More like lift assists. There are about 1/3 of the length of the ones on our C300 which actually do lift the trunk when you press the release button on the fob. The GM part number is 92161990. 
I'll bet your car does have them. They're mounted on the trunk hinges, and pretty easy to overlook because of their location.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

The trunk struts do assist in closing the trunk in that they don't slam down if they are good. You'll have to pull them down.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

mine must never have worked then...

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mine has never worked since new then either. I did unscrew the bumpers a bit which helps the truck "pop" open when pushing the release button.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's some video from after I replaced mine. As can be seen initially, before replacing my trunk struts, the trunk lid would slam if I didn't catch them.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

All this talk about struts made me go out and check mine. I guess they're okay since mine eases down like the ones in the video. Don't really spend much time in the trunk.......


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice vid.......... mine were bad from the git go then.


----------



## ayazell (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks to everone for the help .


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Steamwalker said:


> Here's some video from after I replaced mine. As can be seen initially, before replacing my trunk struts, the trunk lid would slam if I didn't catch them.
> 
> Pontiac GTO trunk & hood struts - YouTube


I got my '04 new in the box and the trunk has always dropped down. I think I may take it back to my Pontiac dealer and lodge a complaint!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Steamwalker said:


> Here's some video from after I replaced mine. As can be seen initially, before replacing my trunk struts, the trunk lid would slam if I didn't catch them.
> 
> Pontiac GTO trunk & hood struts - YouTube


Did you replace with OEM ones or after market equivalent?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Aftermarket. You know what they say, a watched pot never boils. It may have just been a slow degradation over the years that went unnoticed.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Steamwalker said:


> Aftermarket. You know what they say, a watched pot never boils. It may have just been a slow degradation over the years that went unnoticed.


Aftermarket is what I thought. 
From factory these things slammed shut then. I know of no one what had one operate like the aftermarket. Maybe some will chime in that had one from factory not slam shut.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm the second owner of mine. Pehaps the PO replaced them and that's why they work. I've had it for almost 5 years now. They could be aftermarket; I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

When I replaced mine, one of mine showed obvious signs of leakage. When you do replace yours, it's helpful to have another person hold the trunk up. That steel trunk is heavier than it looks and is liable to cause dismemberment. Don't attempt while naked. Same thing with hood struts.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a telescoping bar I use for just such a purpose.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

my hood is like your AFTER video but the Trunk is like your BEFORE...

Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Well this is quite distressing to learn the strut hasn't worked from new. That's it I'm trading this car in for a Yugo.


----------

